# Keyless Entry Add On



## mark1733 (Apr 13, 2018)

My daughter bought a 2014 Cruze LS last week but it doesn’t have keyless entry. I was thinking that everything was already wired because it has power door locks. Can I buy a couple of OEM fobs and a transponder and add keyless entry???


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mark1733 said:


> My daughter bought a 2014 Cruze LS last week but it doesn’t have keyless entry. I was thinking that everything was already wired because it has power door locks. Can I buy a couple of OEM fobs and a transponder and add keyless entry???


Welcme Aboard!:welcome:

I would recommend having a Python (same as Viper, just lightly less warranty) aftermarket remote Start/Keyless Enty/Alarm installed myself.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## mark1733 (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks. I was wanting to try to keep it OEM but I Will go that route for Plan B


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mark1733 said:


> Can I buy a couple of OEM fobs and a transponder and add keyless entry???


Nope. A lot more complex then that. To start with, you need new front door handles that have the push button switch. There may be added wiring involved. But I think the killer is the reprogramming of the BCM. Unless GM sells some kind of add-on, reprogramming won't be supported by the dealer. 

"Plan A" will be a Frankenstein.

"Plan B" will still be something of a Frankenstein, but at least it's that way be design.


----------



## mark1733 (Apr 13, 2018)

Looking like Plan B then. I didn't think about the handles. I just wanted a new key that had the unlock button on it like from the factory. I figured all of the wiring was already there just missing the unit that talks to the key fob. I appreciate it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I had assumed keyless entry, not keyless starting


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> I had assumed keyless entry, not keyless starting


I always get confused with GM's terminology.

I was thinking about the system where you walk up to the car, press a button on the handle, and the doors unlock. I think OP is just wanting to add remote unlock.

If that's the case, I'd try just getting the fob that works with the Cruze that has the button. If that doesn't work, then it's going to take a BCM re-program. That's where it gets ugly. I don't think there's any difference in the receiver.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, either way you go, as ChevyGuy says, it will be challenging. If you have the patience to figure out the wiring and have a doner car available, it can be done, at least the wiring side of it. I am not sure about the BCM though. Keep us posted as to your progress if you do decide to try as I am sure others would be interested.


----------

